# Betting Partnership - Your account My money



## mind.mink (May 27, 2020)

Dear all,

As the title says, i am here to make money and let you too make it. It is my money and your betting account.

Why?
Most of the big bookmakers account of mine are restricted or limited and so i cant place much bets in them.

what you need? 
just a aged betting account with some withdrawal done on it. It should fully verified. 
You also need to have a skrill account to recieve money from me. 

What you get?
I place bets and for the winning amount, you get 20%. This is applicable on amount that we will withdraw other than money i already sent. So if i send 100$, and i make it 100$ extra in profit, then profit will be 100$. 

Just easy money for you. I have some preferred sites which i love placing bets in. Sites information will be sent once i finalize the candidate 

Remember, you need to be reputable in the forum before we partnership. As i am not going to waste my money with newbie. 

A newbie can play too, but you need to use your money and your account, if not then please dont come negotiating.

I got my own strategy and this always gets paid. 

So if you are here to make free money, just sitting out at home then let me know. Send me your telegram or icq or watsapp to quick chat.


----------

